# Oberfläche aktueller RaceFace Turbine R Lenker



## MEGA (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab momentan einen 2018er (alte Version mit 800mm) Race Face ATLAS 35 Lenker und ich finde die rauhe, empfindliche Oberfläche echt schlecht. Nicht nur, dass die Oberfäche extrem empfindlich an den Klemmstellen (Bremse, Vorbau, ...) ist, auch rupft sie jedem Lappen die Fussel raus und sieht immer extrem reudig aus. Greift sich fast an wie Schleifpapier... ?

Der aktuelle 820mm breite ATLAS 35 ist schön glatt und geschmeidig - wie siehts das beim aktuellen Turbine R Lenker aus? Auf Fotos kann man die "Oberflächenrauhheit" schwer abschätzen...

Klingt nach einer dummen Frage, ist sie im Grunde auch, aber der alte Atlas auf dem neuen Bike sieht aus als hätte er 10 Jahre drauf und ist so wirklich ein "Schandfleck" am Bike... ?

Danke!!!


----------

